# Naughty Goats



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What does one naughty kid teach the other? Where the fence is weak of corse!
Sadly.. (Though it's hard to see) they are standing on the top of the fence... I think this snow needs to melt fast so it can be fixed!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL yep, them is naughty alright!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Then again... What goat kid isn't naughty?! Lol! I found my two week old kids in their momma's hay feeder... Peeing... -_- a whole flake of hay wasted... :roll:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny funny kids!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

well I hate to burst your bubble Skyla but according to the forcast it doesn't look good for the next four or five days. I am so sick of snow and cold.. I got a turkey yesterday about a year old and I have a friend headed out now to get me a tom turkey. The female one I just got is so tame she will crawl right up into your lap. lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey , Hallie and Promise *are not* naughty , they're just surveying the property line  They know exactly what they are doing !
I think if they were dressed in clothes , from the back they would look like two kids , lolol. ( pun intended ) lol.

I can't believe how big baby Hal has gotten !!!!!! 
They both look awesome Skyla , wattles and all


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The more I look at that picture the more it cracks me up , lolol.
Of all the things they could be doing , they chose to do that , lol.
When my girls start foraging in the pines I tell them that bigfoot is in there , lolol. Works every time  And when a Border Collie comes flying out from underneath them with a new found ball , its hilarious 
Scared the poop out of me one day , I jumped about 10 feet !!! And when I jumped , all the goats jumped and took off , :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
If I didn't see the dog coming out of the trees I might have been way ahead of the goats running :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Barbra! Don't tell such lies!  :laugh: I don't want to hear it  I'm done with this white stuff 



LOL!! Laura your too funny!! Haha!!


ROFL!!! I can see the dogs scaring me half to death too! LOL!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe those naughty goats! So cute and curious.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Hehe bad goats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are silly girls that's for sure!


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Haha! Trouble makers!! Cute!


Wendy Lou


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I bet they're looking for a place to put their treehouse 
Probably watching too much of the Tree House Masters , lolol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL Laura! Don't be giving them any ideas  hehe! :laugh:


I wonder where they learned it from? onder:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is hysterical :ROFL: Very colorful too :-D


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe! 

Doesn't all that green looks so nice and inviting?!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im crying just looking at it Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't worry, I was too  we got more snow today... Not much... But enough 

A friend of mine has been in AZ visiting family.. They are coming home tomorrow... He's been telling me how nice the weather has been... So I took a picture of it snowing this AM and sent it to him and told him he was coming him just in time :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ugghhhh , hope it melts soon there  
h that was so thoughtful and nice of you to do , ROFL !
What are friends for , right


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

what makes that picture funny is, there are leaves on the ground behind em. But NOOOOOO, they taste better on the OTHER side of the fence


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh of corse Dave  it's always greener on the other side isn't it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Ugghhhh , hope it melts soon there
> h that was so thoughtful and nice of you to do , ROFL !
> What are friends for , right


Me too  

Wasn't it?!  hehe! :laugh:
He asked a day or two before if we had gotten anymore snow... At the time we hadn't... So I had to let him know  lol!


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

I agree have had enough of this cold! Can barely move my hands and only have 2 weeks until the first babies have to move to the big barn to make room for the next group!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah, trust me I know! Lol! I have stopped separating moms and kids at night... It so cold for them and I can't stand milking in the cold! And I LOVE milking! Lol! 
It looks like it's gonna start warming up though


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I am right there with you all. I am so sick of the snow and cold didn't anybody tell mother nature it is march not janurary. They says its going to be 40 Saturday I sure hope they aren't wrong its only20 today and so bitter.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yuck.. Thankfully it's in the 30's here today... I saw that! Quite exciting!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I think spring is in the air tho. The girls have been quite frisky the last two days. I sure hope so.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I sure hope so! I could do with some warm Sunshine right about now!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

suppose to be mid 60s, sunny and light wind. So far the wind is still kicking but if it warms up like that, who cares. Plus it will help dry up the ground. We had near biblical rains todays ago and its a nasty sloppy mess out there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh 60's sound so nice!! This is our week:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lovely, isn't it ? :snowbounce:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It is!! And it's 40* out right now! They goats are LOVING it!  so am I lol!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Not quite forty here but a whole lot warmer than it has been. I so can't wait til it stays warm.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Then we'll all be complaining about the heat :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I usually am the first one to do that , lol. But , for some reason i can't figure out , I would give anything for a hot day right now , lolol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It was cloudy , dark and cold here today , nothing nice about it 
You got the nice weather today


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! I know, nice 80* day would be nice 

Ugg  that stinks Laura  soon enough spring will be here!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Its just going to get warmer from there. I think spring is finally starting to make its way through. :wahoo:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It's exciting!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Finally a nice day here !!!!!! :wahoo: Makes me think there is light at the end of this wintery tunnel ! :applaud::clap::leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Yay!!! :leap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Well guys, this long winter was my fault. According to DH, I left the winter decorations out too long. On Mon I changed them out for the spring decorations. So we should get good weather now.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Beautiful today. I enjoyed working outside. Now I am resting til feed time. Got my rabbit coops all cleaned out and they are happy bunnies now.. next week if we get a nice day its the chicken coops.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sooo , Karen …….did you put those winter decorations far away in a box this time ? Like send them to North Pole , somewhere far away from us , lol. 

It is beautiful today ! Wish I was feeling a bit better , but its still nice to be outside without hats , gloves , scarfs , lol. Just wish this ice would melt quicker ! Its still 8 inches in spots  Unbelievable !
Cant walk around the barn area without being careful not to break your neck. But , heck , at least its melting. Only drawback is what melts today , freezes tonight  Ughhhhhh !

I bet your bunnies were enjoying the day too Frosty  Its always a great feeling to get the animals pens and cages cleaned out.

My girls were enjoying the sunshine and basking their little hearts out


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Karen how could you!  :laugh:

It was BEAUTIFUL out! Trimmed hooves and hung out with the goats before work


----------

